# Hi From South Wales



## kil2508 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi All

Just a quick introduction, just bought the wife a TT and we are both loving it!

Thought I would join up here as sure I will need some advice tips etc over the coming weeks and sure there are plenty of bods on here able to help!

Cheers

Gav


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gav, Welcome to the TTF, Lets see some pics soon..Where in S.Wales are you, I'm in Pembroke West Wales. See very few TT down here..
H.


----------



## kil2508 (Sep 9, 2009)

cheers

might need a hand with up loading pics bit of an it biff!

i'm a bit further east than you, over near blackwood!


----------



## kil2508 (Sep 9, 2009)

H

Just looked at your TT mate, our's is exactly the same!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gav, Sign up with http://photobucket.com/ its free. upload pics from your PC, then _copy_ the "img" tag & _paste_ it into your post..
H.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.toc.co.uk


----------



## kil2508 (Sep 9, 2009)

Will join up!

You missed a "t" out of the link, not as interesting as TT's that website! :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------

